# PGM Coins American Elements



## jimdoc (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anybody checked into the prices of the new PGM coins from American Elements.I see they have rhodium 1,5,and 10 gram coins now.I checked on the rhodium bars a while back, and you had to buy 10 ounces.And there was a fabrication fee of $825 per troy ounce, and they were 2 troy ounce bars.It ended up being $33,520 for 10 ounces, when spot was $24,300.I also see that Kitco sells rhodium sponge now, and seems reasonable.
These should be more affordable,hopefully.


http://www.americanelements.com/
Rhodium;
http://www.americanelements.com/rhmbcn.html
Osmium;
http://www.americanelements.com/osmbcn.html
Iridium;
http://www.americanelements.com/irmbcn.html
Ruthenium;
http://www.americanelements.com/rumbcn.html


----------



## Lou (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't imagine wanting to fabricate rhodium (or Ru, Os, and Ir for that matter!). All of them really need electron-beam melting.


----------

